

Netflix loses $4.58 million, as DVDs decline and streaming grows - benigeri
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/04/23/netflix-reports-operating-loss-of-0-08-per-share-beating-expectations/

======
K2h
I am glad to see the loss of Starz had not real impact. Maybe this will help
to send the message back to those licensing content to Netflix that they don't
have as much power as they thought they did - which will mean reasonable
license fees to Netflix and more (good) content for the subscribers.

